# Hansel – January 2008 to May 26, 2011



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well my aged curmudgeonly gentleman almost made it to 3.5 years old, having done 3 years of age with serious style and aplomb. :  The last 3 weeks, he aged rapidly though so I wasn’t surprised to find him gone with Hope lying over him.

When he arrived last year…he was King of All He Surveyed. ;D I learned that he didn’t like to be held or touched and you would get “the look” if you dared to do so, and he would move away from your offensive hand. LOL he was fine coming to visit you just don't try to touch him or he was gone the other way.
I would scratch him or rub his ears and he would forget himself, and lick me or just seem really happy…then he would realize what I was doing, look embarrassed at getting caught and would scuttle off. He was a real character and will be very much missed. Even his girls will miss his rude, bull-dozing ways I think. 

















His pretty pic showing off his rusting mink coat








His new family Lilith and Isabella…









Loving the low hanging pink double deckers petunia made for him









A month ago today…HED kicking in but not stopping this fellow going where he wanted to.









Once it was only he and aging Teppy left, they joined the overnighters and loved it.

A very scary respiratory attack, but his new friend Jill helping him get through it









Hansel trusted Jill…with Hope on the outside, they often took turns sleeping with him, but when he was really sick Jill was his beloved.









He always made it to the litter pan…for a snooze LOLOL









Content in his last weeks. *heart*


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow he was full of personality, what a funny old man. RIP Hansel :'(


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

This makes me sad to hear, but what a good long life. <3


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

What a handsome guy he was. He had a great, long life though.


----------

